# My dietician  tells me not to return



## Victor (Jan 4, 2020)

I was seeing this dietician for 3 years for my high glucose level and low carb diet
and because of a change in hospital policy, she can no longer see me. The thing is
 our rel'ship evolved into a warm chatty personal one (Platonic, fine with me)
and she would vent her personal problems to me and vice versa. So I enjoyed her company
but not attracted to her. (She lives with someone.) She says to my face many timesthat she will call me, so we could meet
outside work. She gave me her email address and cell. She never called after 2 months and does not answer email.
Was she insincere, lying? Pretending to like me--just being nice? She is always very friendly, smiling and laughing. Maybe this is a front--
she admitted that once to me! She was grinning and looking happy when she told me it was over.
Its okay not seeing her but I *hate falseness and insincerity*. Besides, no one will check my B/G level.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)

This sounds very strange to me @Victor. 

She was very unprofessional and may be a bit of a nut.

Ask your doctor for instructions on self-testing.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 4, 2020)

"She gave me her email address and cell. She never called after 2 months and does not answer email. "

I HATE people like that!  If she didn't have the guts to say to your face that she didn't want to continue the talks/friendship, she could at least tell you so in an impersonal email.  The only thing I can figure out is that she would feel like she's cheating on her SO if she meets you or contacts you outside of the hospital setting.  BUT, she could email you and tell you this.  I have no advice, sorry.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 4, 2020)

It's like when people say "Let's have lunch/get together sometime" then never follow up and ghost you if you contact them. Meaningless. I wouldn't waste more time trying to figure her out. But do talk to doctor about self-testing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 4, 2020)

Press IGNORE


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry for the pun, your gain her loss!!


----------



## Victor (Jan 4, 2020)

You think I should call her? Doubt that she will answer it.  She said to call her but she is always busy. From the beginning she would say things that I knew she didn't mean, just to be nice. Like she wants to play therapy
She even confided very personal things.  Always easy to talk to --she knew I am a loner.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

A few months ago, not sure of the time actually, someone posted an almost identical problem.  Does anyone remember this?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 4, 2020)

Victor said:


> You think I should call her? Doubt that she will answer it.  *She said to call her but she is always busy*. From the beginning she would say things that I knew she didn't mean, just to be nice. Like she wants to play therapy
> She even confided very personal things.  Always easy to talk to --she knew I am a loner.


You still trust her and want to be her friend after the way she has treated you and ignored you?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)

Victor said:


> You think I should call her? Doubt that she will answer it.  She said to call her but she is always busy. From the beginning she would say things that I knew she didn't mean, just to be nice. Like she wants to play therapy
> She even confided very personal things.  Always easy to talk to --she knew I am a loner.


Honestly, No.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey Aunt Bea!  So you also remember?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 4, 2020)

@Pepper

Ah, yes, sounds familiar.

@Victor

After all the replies you're asking if you should call her??
Let me put it this way:  NO
Earth to Victor >>>You need to get this woman out of your head.

By the way, it's inappropriate for a medical professional to discuss her personal problems with a patient, and to give her cell# and email address.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 5, 2020)

Victor said:


> I was seeing this dietician for 3 years for my high glucose level and low carb diet
> and because of a change in hospital policy, she can no longer see me. The thing is
> our rel'ship evolved into a warm chatty personal one (Platonic, fine with me)
> and she would vent her personal problems to me and vice versa. So I enjoyed her company
> ...


----------



## Victor (Jan 7, 2020)

The only reason I would call her is to clear the air, tell her what I think.
 just leave a voice mail message. I always wondered whether she actually liked
me or was just being nice because that's her personality.  Looking
back, I can see a couple signs, such as when I called to tell her that I would miss the
appointment and she didn't call back. Then when I spoke to her, she sounded happy about it.
 ,She might think I am interested in her romantically but I am not. Never touched her or suggested
anything social. Something unprofessional about her, talking about her health problems. She might have thought I was flirting so she reacts like woman do.
 I have only 2 others that I talk to now. And not often. She was one that I counted on, --I don't want to make more friends and I hav*e tried*, believe me. I can go weeks without a verbal conversation
of any length. 
    Of course, why would a woman hang out with or befriend a man 30 years older, like
me, over 70?    (I don't know anyone my age where I live, the senior center is awful).
    On a post last year, we noted that health professionals are supposed to be nice and cordial
to their patients (and I am thankful) but once you are no longer under their care, they often act like strangers
even when they remember you. Niceness is part of the job as with salespeople.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 7, 2020)

I thought this sounded familiar and went back a bit to see if my memory was correct.

In September you posted this in another thread you started:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/is-this-emailing-appropriate-or-okay.43512/#post-1130804
_"In another thread, I mentioned that I lost verbal contact with a lady friend
who is married, after she lost her job. I know her for 11 years. I would call
her and talk up to an hour or more, at her job. She never called me or answered
my calls. At times I thought she was just being nice, but she seemed genuinely
interested in me. She gave me her own email address and now I wonder if she
thinks it wrong to email me from home. Maybe she feels guilty or crossing the marital boundary.
My entire rel'ship with her was bound by her job, and when we worked together for many years.
  Please do not say I should find someone single because that will not happen,
nor do I want an internet pen pal. She has heard my problems and shared her stories.
Maybe it is over. I haven't seen her in years, nor will we meet. Nothing romantic. Now I have almost
no one to call, at all."_

Victor, do you think that perhaps you're reading too much into casual relationships?  Maybe you're unintentionally pressing women into an uncomfortable place, so they give you their email or phone info at that moment, but have no inclination to have more than a very limited professional relationship with you.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 7, 2020)

Victor said:


> You think I should call her? Doubt that she will answer it.  She said to call her but she is always busy. From the beginning she would say things that I knew she didn't mean, just to be nice. Like she wants to play therapy
> She even confided very personal things.  Always easy to talk to --she knew I am a loner.


Don't call her....Go on with your life....She was just a tease!!!!   Now she went on to some scum bag....


----------



## Catlady (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder why Victor said that she was a library clerk in the Sept thread and a dietician in this thread?  One he knew for 11 years, this one for 3 years, but the situations are identical.  Is this the same woman with a few changes thrown in?

Either way, Victor needs to get on with his life, obviously the lady is not interested in the friendship for whatever reason.  I'll call/email someone twice, if they don't reply I assume it's over and move on.  I don't want to lose my dignity by begging for the friendship.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

*Is this 2 different women?  if so I can see the common denominator here *


----------



## Judycat (Jan 7, 2020)

Friends come and go. That's what my therapist said. I no longer go.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 7, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Friends come and go. That's what my therapist said. *I no longer go*.


I only lasted for *two* half-hour sessions. The guy didn't give a cr@p about me, he kept looking at the wall clock while I was pouring my heart out.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2020)

I can see all the women posting here are extremely interested.

The guys including me?  Seems to me I've heard this song before.
It's from an old familiar score.  Frank Sinatra.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2020)

@Camper6 

Specifically which Sinatra song?


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> @Camper6
> 
> Specifically which Sinatra song?


* I've heard this song before.*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2020)

This one:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jan 7, 2020)

It tells me video unavailable.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> It tells me video unavailable.


If you;re speaking to me, I don't know why it tells you that.  ayou can go to YT and paste this url into the search box.

 youtube]FRyuRfj8KXc


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 8, 2020)

It might have something to do with country. I get other notices saying the owners have not made this video available in your country.


----------



## garnet (May 25, 2020)

Victor said:


> You think I should call her? Doubt that she will answer it.  She said to call her but she is always busy. From the beginning she would say things that I knew she didn't mean, just to be nice. Like she wants to play therapy
> She even confided very personal things.  Always easy to talk to --she knew I am a loner.


oh come on...give it up already....


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2020)

Victor, accept what is, and leave this lady alone.  If she wanted to talk to you she would accept your calls. Sounds to me like you are bordering on stalking the lady; that can get you in a lot of trouble.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 25, 2020)

garnet said:


> oh come on...give it up already....


Victor hasn't been back to this thread since January 7, so it appears that he did give it up.


----------



## Victor (May 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Victor hasn't been back to this thread since January 7, so it appears that he did give it up.


Actually I called her 4 times and we talked 45 minutes each time except Saturday she was working. Very nice time rapport. She has a new busy job helping elderly. Only I have to ca'll her. She won't call me. Don't know why. I d like her to call occasionally  My sisters are like that always. She is not a friend only acquaintance. And it won't last. Will never see her 

Ll


----------



## hellomimi (May 30, 2020)

@Victor, do you like to pursue women who are in a relationship? Even if you say it's platonic, have you asked yourself what her SO would say/feel if he knew your "friendly" relationship with her? IF you were the SO, would that be fine with you?


----------



## evad (Jun 17, 2020)

Victor said:


> I was seeing this dietician for 3 years for my high glucose level and low carb diet
> and because of a change in hospital policy, she can no longer see me. The thing is
> our rel'ship evolved into a warm chatty personal one (Platonic, fine with me)
> and she would vent her personal problems to me and vice versa. So I enjoyed her company
> ...


You let it go too far in my opinion, it shouldn't have to get started.


----------

